# Blue Acara Vs. Salvini - round 1, FIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

I recently purchased a Salvini & at the time had a particulary nasty Convict Cichlid who tried to fight him through the bag while acclimatising & then liplocked him into submission for about 10 minutes at which point I decided it was time for the convict to go back to the shop.

I removed the convict thinking that the Salvini would come out from under the bogwood where he's been living (other than to eat) but when he does my Blue Acara has a pop at him & chases him off. I thought the Salvini would have taken the Acara but he could still be scarred from the beating the convict gave him (that thing was a complete psycho).

I could possibly loan one of these fish to a frind for a cool off period, is that an option?


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm assuming your salvini is a juvi. It would suprise me if the tables turn before too long and it could be ugly.


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

I am not sure how old the Salvini is but "he's" a little bigger than the Blue Acara.


----------



## lablag (Feb 28, 2010)

Salvini are notorious biters and usually with age turn very nasty -depends on individual fish personality but they do have a reputation and when mature are very territorial


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

Shal I get a harder fish to f*** the salvini up?


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

I think you should discourage any further aggression. I would decide which one you like better and get fish that are compatable with it. How big is your tank?


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi, Thanks for the response. It s a 4ft long 63G / 240L (it might also have a firemouth meeki a convict cichlid & a couple of blood parrots as well as a severum in as well.

Still I've never really had a problem with aggression until I got these 2 convicts as the big one one was a psycho & I think it killed a big rainbow fish (not cichlid) & an orange chromide & attacked everything else in the tank.

Only since he was removed has the blue acara got a bit rowdy.


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

(I used the have a Malawi tank with Demasoni in it so I know all about aggression).


----------



## lablag (Feb 28, 2010)

personally i would rehome the Salvini i know a few people that managed to keep them for a few years but the aggression eventually got too much and had to rehome.
i have the same tank as you and i would rather keep a Salvini in 5-6ft tank to be honest you will constantly have problems with what ever fish you put with it regardless of amount of decor etc
Blue Acaras are lovely fish i have 2 that are still under an inch and have no probs with my malawi at present until i get the grow out tank in the next couple of days


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Kaosone said:


> It s a 4ft long 63G / 240L (it might also have a firemouth meeki a convict cichlid & a couple of blood parrots as well as a severum in as well.


What's your full stock list?
Salvini
Blue acara
Firemouth
Severum
Convict
? x Blood parrots
Anything else?

Certainly looks like your very close to being fully stocked.


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi those are the only propper fish apart from that lot I have 4 rosy barby & 5 rainbow fish. Also an orange chromide.

All the fish are small at the moment, the sevrum is about 5" long & he is by far the biggest, the firemouth is 2" as is the convict. The Blue Acara & Salvini are about 3.5" which is the same size as the two parrots. I am currently running the medium sized internal juwel filter & a 1250L per hour can filter on this tank & do a 50% waterchange a week.


----------



## lablag (Feb 28, 2010)

is that an Aqua one 1250 by any chance? 
*** removed the internal filter from my tank its quite easy[thats if you want to do it of course lol]
i also managed to flog the filter housing and pump/powerhead for Ã‚Â£20+ on an online auction site [no names lol]
and since replaced with a smaller external


----------



## wpk22 (Jan 17, 2010)

i thought i heard that blood parrots need a 75 gall minimum at adult size. imo you are over stocked


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

High,
Yeah its an Aqua one 1250 MONSTER!!!!!!!!!! I like the juwel filter as I find its really good at taking the s*** out the tank. Plus the intake for the can filter is at the opposite end of the tank to the internal so I find having 2 filters a good way to isolate debris from the tank as when I clean teh gravel hardly anything comes out.


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

wpk22 said:


> i thought i heard that blood parrots need a 75 gall minimum at adult size. imo you are over stocked


Their only about 4" (including tail) at the moment. When they get bigger I'll rehome them as they become retarded when they're older.


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

wpk22 said:


> i thought i heard that blood parrots need a 75 gall minimum at adult size. imo you are over stocked


There 3" at the moment and when thy get to about 5-6 I'll get rid of them as they become retarded when they're older.


----------



## wpk22 (Jan 17, 2010)

why do they become retarded? do their personalities change or something?


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

wpk22 said:


> why do they become retarded? do their personalities change or something?


Maybe I worded that wrong......

I inherited some severums & parrots with this tank & a friend of mine has a tank of large parrots & when they're big the seem to be very dosile & uninterseting to watch smaller fish are a lot more active & I'd rather have more smaller fish in a tank than fewer large ones.

Also as parrots are hybrids & as they get bigger they look more "retarded" what with them not being able to shut their mouths & all. Don't get me wrong when I first got into fish keeping with a 125L (33G) tank these were the fist two fish I purchased & I still have them now.

Still when they get to big & "retarded" I'll trade them in. I like to chop & change my stock & will probably end up donating my rainbows & single orange chromide to a friend in the near future. Still as may Salvini is (possibly) young I'd like to hang onto him for a bit & see what happens. He's coming out more but mainly when teh other fish think there's food available. Anyway it's a start.

Here's the tank by the way -


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh yeah got some Keyholes as well


----------

